# [Greek NR] Antonie Paterakis 3x3x3 9.14 average and 7.77 single



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgWqA_4nXJA 9.14 avg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_MqIf_Kkwk 7.77 single

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf_WgKHNtn8 7.78 single
i am really happy with this ! the reason for the poor reaction on the 7.77 was becuase i knew it was by just 0.01 so i didnt really care  .


----------



## G2013 (Mar 18, 2015)

Congratulations Antonie! It's amazing to see that you have the NR for both single and average of every category that you've done!! Your WCA profile is amazing.


----------



## Berd (Mar 18, 2015)

Super GJ dude!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 19, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Congratulations Antonie! It's amazing to see that you have the NR for both single and average of every category that you've done!! Your WCA profile is amazing.


Thanks ! I suppose it's becuase there are no comp in Greece so when there will be one I think I will lose half of them.


Berd said:


> Super GJ dude!


Thanks


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 19, 2015)

ohhhhhhhhhh _your_ name is antoine... and this whole time i thought you were just a fan of both antoine cantin and feliks zemdegs... silly ross =P

and i just gotta say, your reaction on the 7.77 was funny as heck!


----------



## KevinG (Mar 19, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh _your_ name is antoine... and this whole time i thought you were just a fan of both antoine cantin and feliks zemdegs... silly ross =P
> 
> and i just gotta say, your reaction on the 7.77 was funny as heck!


His name isn't antoine!
It's antonie [emoji14]


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 19, 2015)

KevinG said:


> His name isn't antoine!
> It's antonie [emoji14]



im sorry. i dont know how to read...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 19, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh _your_ name is antoine... and this whole time i thought you were just a fan of both antoine cantin and feliks zemdegs... silly ross =P
> 
> and i just gotta say, your reaction on the 7.77 was funny as heck!



Haha nope as Kevin said my names is Antonie not Antoine or antoiny or somethin like that.
Haha thanks! I didnt' know how to respons to a PB by 0.01 so yeah


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 20, 2015)

nice! 7.77 and 7.78 is really good!


----------

